# Tip Scam. A good reminder.



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I guess Spring break is here...been a while since I had a tip scammer. I guess with no Spring break last year because of the virus I forgot about it.

Couple college aged kids get in the car and I take them to their destination.

Rider 1: "Can you tip him cash?"
Rider 2: "Sure no problem." As he opens his wallet. "Oh I forgot to get cash."
Rider 1: "Crap! I don't have cash either. We need cash for the bartender also. Hey Driver, if we tip you $60.00 in the app can you give us $40.00 in cash so we can tip the bartender?
Me: Sorry I don't carry cash, I'll be happy to take you to the nearest ATM so you can get cash out.
Rider 1: "I'm sure they will have an ATM at the bar, we will be fine"
Me: "You want me to wait around a few minutes so you can tip me in cash?"
Rider 1: "I'll tip you in the app." As he slams the car door.
Still waiting on that tip.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I guess Spring break is here...been a while since I had a tip scammer. I guess with no Spring break last year because of the virus I forgot about it.
> 
> Couple college aged kids get in the car and I take them to their destination.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the same scams from years ago just keep coming around and new ants will still fall for them. Driving the 8pm to 4am FRI/SAT bar crowd exposed me to all of them.:roflmao:. There were also several "surge scams" where pax could avoid paying surges and therefore the driver ended up doing the trip without getting paid a surge rate! Drivers may not even know or care about them anymore with the multiplier surge gone.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

That’s a pretty weak scam. Hard to believe any driver would be foolish enough to fall for that, but you never know.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Rider 1: "Crap! I don't have cash either. We need cash for the bartender also. Hey Driver, if we tip you $60.00 in the app can you give us $40.00 in cash so we can tip the bartender?


I actually do that in the cab believe it or not, once the credit card clears and not a second sooner. I also charge 10%.

So if someone wants $20 it costs them $22 ect.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I actually do that in the cab believe it or not, once the credit card clears and not a second sooner. I also charge 10%.
> 
> So if someone wants $20 it costs them $22 ect.


I'd charge more to cover the taxes you are paying on it since it becomes income.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

My wish today is that tip scam would morph into tip spam.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

What amazes me is that some of these children think they are so slick that they can scam experienced adults. Unfortunately they often do. I have had a variety of stupid little scams tried on me since I've been driving. The "I'll tip you $5 cash!" while waving a $5 bill around is my favorite. Of course that fiver goes right back in their pocket and doesn't come out again. Solution? Stop the car, say "OK" and hold out your hand. Or any variety of "if you do ____ I'll tip you $x in the app." There's no real solution as chance are that tip isn't going to happen, I've gotten to where I just don't do extra favors any more, no matter how small. Getting crusty and cynical, maybe time to move on.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> I guess Spring break is here...been a while since I had a tip scammer. I guess with no Spring break last year because of the virus I forgot about it.
> 
> Couple college aged kids get in the car and I take them to their destination.
> 
> ...


I hope you made Uber aware of the attempted fraud by these paxholes along with a one star.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

In this business, you *NEVER*, but *NEVER*, BUT *NEVER* take cash out of your pocket; NEVER.



Cvillegordo said:


> "I'll tip you $5 cash!" while waving a $5 bill around is my favorite. Of course that fiver goes right back in their pocket and doesn't come out again. Solution? Stop the car, say "OK" and hold out your hand.


.........precisely.....................

"If I give you the money now, how can I make sure that you will do it?"

"Put it this way, Sirrah, until the money is in my hand, I can _guarantee_ that I will not do it."

"But don't you trust me?"
"Sirrah, when it comes to money, you trust NO ONE, not even your own blood."



Cvillegordo said:


> Or any variety of "if you do ____ I'll tip you $x in the app." There's no real solution as chance are that tip isn't going to happen, I've gotten to where I just don't do extra favors any more, no matter how small.


Decline until the money is in the hand.



Cvillegordo said:


> Getting crusty and cynical, maybe time to move on.


No, you are becoming smart.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I guess Spring break is here...been a while since I had a tip scammer. I guess with no Spring break last year because of the virus I forgot about it.
> 
> Couple college aged kids get in the car and I take them to their destination.
> 
> ...


I do agree with you here for sure in your area. But i have gotten tips from in app in the middle of rides before. The only puker i ever really had "inside my car" was so stupid drunk enough smart. Get this. He rolled up his hood and puked in that! I pulled over once it heard it and was in disgrace of myself mostly. He said i only puked in my hoodie to me. Then threw it on the road. His buddy who ordered the ride asked if would claim it. I said i have to look. The was absolutely nothing! I said no i wont charge you then, he asks me how he can immediately take care of me through app. (We were pulled over still, buckling up, i explained it to him) 2 mins later on 12 more mins. 35$ on a 35 min trip. We got there amd they were thankful, but freezing there you know what. )


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I guess Spring break is here...been a while since I had a tip scammer. I guess with no Spring break last year because of the virus I forgot about it.
> 
> Couple college aged kids get in the car and I take them to their destination.
> 
> ...


Well 



 came to mind after reading this.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm guessing the OP is in Florida. It's been crazy here but it started after Valentines Day. I always thought Spring break was mid-March thru April.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Whenever I hear the tip you in app, I always follow it with, you can do that while the ride is going, no need to wait for it to end.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> What amazes me is that some of these children think they are so slick that they can scam experienced adults. Unfortunately they often do. I have had a variety of stupid little scams tried on me since I've been driving. The "I'll tip you $5 cash!" while waving a $5 bill around is my favorite. Of course that fiver goes right back in their pocket and doesn't come out again. Solution? Stop the car, say "OK" and hold out your hand. Or any variety of "if you do ____ I'll tip you $x in the app." There's no real solution as chance are that tip isn't going to happen, I've gotten to where I just don't do extra favors any more, no matter how small. Getting crusty and cynical, maybe time to move on.


Crusty And Cynical. Wasn't that a punk rock band out of Seattle?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> I guess Spring break is here...been a while since I had a tip scammer. I guess with no Spring break last year because of the virus I forgot about it.
> 
> Couple college aged kids get in the car and I take them to their destination.
> 
> ...


"$60. Really!....The app doesn't allow for tips that high?" Would've been my response.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I'd charge more to cover the taxes you are paying on it since it becomes income.


The 10% is just over double the credit card processing fee...

You are absolutely correct my friend.. however handing out cash back is in fact a deductible business expense.

On my books I reduce my "cash" income for that day by the amount of cash I handed as cash back, this causes the entire equation to balance out to null.

IE If i have $150 in credit card receipts (total including $55 for a cash back transaction)
$50 in cash back
$150 in cash transactions

I would report only $150 in credit card receipts
AND $100 in cash transactions. (the amount of cash I'm actually _ending the day with_)

See what i did there? I counted cash back as a _negative cash_ transaction and a positive credit card transaction nulling itself out.

This is all dependent on actually having enough in cash transactions that day to actually be able to give out cash back, for both tax purposes and the simple reality of needing to have cash in order to give cash back.

And I will log the cash back on my accounting records, it's not something I do often enough to matter anyway. Simple fact is that I can hide the cash back by making cash revenue disappear.. (because cash revenue did _literally_ go out of my pocket and into the hands of the person getting cash back)


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

They're either going to tip you or not...just assume you get no tip and be "surprised" when you do get tipped lol


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

sumidaj said:


> They're either going to tip you or not...just assume you get no tip and be "surprised" when you do get tipped lol


[HEADING=2]"Blessed is he who expects nothing, for he shall never be disappointed."[/HEADING]
― Alexander Pope (1688-1744)


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Unfortunately the same scams from years ago just keep coming around and new ants will still fall for them. Driving the 8pm to 4am FRI/SAT bar crowd exposed me to all of them.:roflmao:. There were also several "surge scams" where pax could avoid paying surges and therefore the driver ended up doing the trip without getting paid a surge rate! Drivers may not even know or care about them anymore with the multiplier surge gone.


Lol, I get a ping from a golf club and Rajiv texts me with "I'm at the airport". I text back a stock "Sounds great!" reply and hit the arrived button when I get to the pin. I usually don't phone pax but I had the 5 minute timer to kill and because it was Lyft, I had to dial the number anyway to get the no show fee.

- "You confirmed on the confirmation screen your pickup location as the golf club".
- "Yeah... I don't know why that happened".
- "I do. Right now Lyft has increased its prices for airport pickups so you thought you'd request a driver at a location a couple of miles away and then try to get them to pick you up.
[pax ends call and cancels]

It's hard to believe these bozos are still trying that. It's right up there with them cancelling their ride mid-ride and pretending it wasn't them.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

I've had that happen to me before. He needed $20 cash and tipped me $30 ($10 tip) when I ended trip the tip came in immediately and I gave him the $20 cash.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Lol, I get a ping from a golf club and Rajiv texts me with "I'm at the airport". I text back a stock "Sounds great!" reply and hit the arrived button when I get to the pin. I usually don't phone pax but I had the 5 minute timer to kill and because it was Lyft, I had to dial the number anyway to get the no show fee.
> 
> - "You confirmed on the confirmation screen your pickup location as the golf club".
> - "Yeah... I don't know why that happened".
> ...


HaaHaaHaa...Rajiv&#128115;
It figures! &#128517;&#128514;&#128518;


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> I guess Spring break is here...been a while since I had a tip scammer. I guess with no Spring break last year because of the virus I forgot about it.
> 
> Couple college aged kids get in the car and I take them to their destination.
> 
> ...


You should have driven the conmen to the police station.


----------



## Borisdog (Feb 27, 2020)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> You should have driven the conmen to the police station.


Why even let the morons in your car?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> You should have driven the conmen to the police station.


Cops would have nothing to go on.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Who goes to a bar without cash?

And if they are paying for drinks with card, why can't they tip the bartender with card when they sign it?

Gotta love it...


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Mcwharthog said:


> That's a pretty weak scam. Hard to believe any driver would be foolish enough to fall for that, but you never know.


The same could be said for driving for this crock of shit outfit. It is hard to believe that any of us front up day after day, continuing to fall for it... and yet we do.
.


----------

